# Can't burn XVid file using Nero



## Xynd (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I want to burn an xvid file as vcd using nero, but Nero say cant do that.

What should I do?


----------



## Hypermagic2 (Mar 28, 2006)

1.> Make sure you have the XviD codec installed.
2.>Make sure the original XviD video file is under 80 mins, if not, look on google for a program called virtualdub and download it, there are guides on doom9.org on how to use it, use virtualdub to split the file into chunks under 80 mins long (VCD's have to be under 80 mins long each).
3.> Try to burn the vcd(s) again.


----------



## Hypermagic2 (Mar 28, 2006)

Here's the link to doom9.org:

http://www.doom9.org/index.html?/guides.htm

And the link to download virtualdub:

http://virtualdub.sourceforge.net/

VirtualDub lets you do just about any editing to an avi file you might need to do, splitting, combining, recombining, extract the audio, recompress, etc...


----------



## Hypermagic2 (Mar 28, 2006)

Here's the link to the XviD codec, if you need it. Make sure when installing it that (if you also have the DivX codec installed) you uncheck the option to decode all compatible fourcc's, otherwise it will create a conflict with DivX and your computer will incorrectly read DivX video files as having been compressed with XviD, which is different.


----------



## Hypermagic2 (Mar 28, 2006)

http://www.xvidmovies.com/codec/

sorry i forgot the link, there it is^^


----------



## lycos5 (Mar 10, 2006)

you can't burn xvid as vcd you have to convert it first. xvid is like avi.


----------



## rummer (Jun 28, 2004)

try using a programme like ulead or svcd2dvd both need to be purchased ---sorry if i broke any advertising rules


----------



## Hypermagic2 (Mar 28, 2006)

Nero should recode any file format to VCD standard as long as you have the XviD codec installed and make sure the movie is divided into 80 minute or less chunks (which is what you use VirtualDub for). XviD IS avi yet as long as you follow the guidelines I've posted, it should convert the files to vcd just fine.


----------



## Xynd (Feb 17, 2004)

I have xvid codec installed and the movie is only several minutes long (its a music video clip).

Nero says : unsupported video format.

By the way the extension of that file is .avi but the title says it xvid format. What is the extension of xvid file?

Since nero says unsupported format maybe I should convert that file first? If yes then what file should I convert it to?

Do you know a good freeware to convert media files?
Somebody recommend SUPER but when I try to install it it says error.


----------



## lycos5 (Mar 10, 2006)

go here

http://www.videohelp.com/tools

select conversion option in Tool features


----------



## Xynd (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks for the link lycos.

There are so many media formats.
What format should I convert my xvid file to? What format is easiest to play with good quality?

Thank you.


----------



## lycos5 (Mar 10, 2006)

I assume you want to play video on a dvd player. Find out if your dvd player plays svcd. 
http://www.videohelp.com/dvdplayers.php

since your video is not too long, choose xvid to svcd. if dvd player doesn't play svcd choose xvid to dvd.


----------



## Xynd (Feb 17, 2004)

Thank you for the link.
The conversion tools are very usefull


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Xynd said:


> I have xvid codec installed and the movie is only several minutes long (its a music video clip).
> 
> Nero says : unsupported video format.
> 
> ...


Are you using Nero*Vision* Express (or NeroVision in ver. 7)? Xvids are definately supported in the Nero full versions.


----------



## djmegavolt (Sep 11, 2008)

> Do you know a good freeware to convert media files?


Quick Media Converter is a very good freeware/donation media converter
that works on almost any format you like to throw at it including XVID
It can be found at :- 
http://www.cocoonsoftware.com/

Hope is of help to you or others that read this.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

djmegavolt said:


> Quick Media Converter is a very good freeware/donation media converter
> that works on almost any format you like to throw at it including XVID
> It can be found at :-
> http://www.cocoonsoftware.com/
> ...


This thread is over 2 years old. Is your post simply some spam for an unknown program?


----------



## djmegavolt (Sep 11, 2008)

Sorry no it's not intended as spam... (which I also truly despise) 
I have no affiliation to cocoon software; I simply failed to notice the age of the post (apologies for that). 

The "unknown software" has been a godsend to me and I thought it might help someone else if they were looking for a good all round converter.


----------

